# Are there anybody gunsmiths around atlanta with a "try gun" to fit me for a shotgun?



## jdicker680 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Are there anybody gunsmiths around atlanta with a "try gun" to fit me for a shotgun?*

I'm wanting to buy an O/U shotgun for bird hunting and some skeet shooting on the side.  I am 6'2" but I have a longer neck and longer arms than normal.  Every shotgun I pickup the stock is too short and I'm looking way above the barrel.  Are there any gunsmiths around Atlanta with a "try gun" that I can go to so they can tell me the correct measurements I need??

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Bruz (Jan 5, 2009)

David's Gun Room in Norcross can fit you for a shotgun I believe. I watched them working with a lady a few months ago while I was picking up one of my rifles.

Robert


----------



## huntfish (Jan 6, 2009)

You can also call Burge Plantation in Madison to see when they are having a major shoot.   Beretta usually has a booth with "try gun" for customizing.

http://www.burgeplantation.com/contactus.aspx?cid=CKIt2RfU2jE=


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 6, 2009)

Call barnesley gardens in Adairesville. They will fit you. And give instruction as well.

http://www.barnsleyresort.com/play/orvis/orvis.asp


----------

